# [Aporte] Construccion de un robot animatronic



## Dario (Nov 29, 2016)

Hola gente, aqui de nuevo. esta vez les dejo un tutorial sobre la construccion de una cabeza animatronic. en este caso voy a comenzar por la construccion de los ojos, pero pienso hacer una cabeza completa, asi que ire dejando aqui, el avance del proyecto. aqui, los videos.

Parte 1:





Diagrama:


Codigo Arduino:

```
/*
CONTROL DE 3 SERVOS CON ARDUINO
 
//incluir biblioteca de control de servos

#include "Servo.h"
 
//Crear un objeto clase Servo
Servo servoMotorObjX;
Servo servoMotorObjY;
Servo servoMotorObjZ;
 
//Definir pin digital (PWM) asociado al control de los servomotores
int const servoMotorX = 3;
int const servoMotorY = 5;
int const servoMotorZ = 6;
 
//Variábles en las que se almacena la posicion leida
//en los ejes de los joystick
int joystickX = 0;
int joystickY = 0;
int joystickZ = 0;
 
//Atribullendo el pin analógico A0 a la variáble del eje X
int ejeX = A0;
 
//Atribullendo el pin analógico A1 a la variable del eje Y
int ejeY = A1;
 
//Atribullendo el pin digital 2 a la variáble del eje Z
int ejeZ = 2;
 
void setup() {
  //asociando el pin digital de control de
  //servo al objeto clase Servo
  servoMotorObjX.attach(servoMotorX);
  servoMotorObjY.attach(servoMotorY);
  servoMotorObjZ.attach(servoMotorZ);
 
  //Definiendo eje Z como un pin de entrada
  pinMode(ejeZ, INPUT);
   
  servoMotorObjX.write(90);
  servoMotorObjY.write(90);
  servoMotorObjY.write(180);
 

}
 
void loop() {
  //Lée el valor del eje X
  joystickX = analogRead(ejeX);
 
  //Lée el valor del eje Y
  joystickY = analogRead(ejeY);
 
  //Lée el valor del eje Z
  joystickZ = digitalRead(ejeZ);
 
   
 
  //mapeando el valor leido en el joystick para una escala de
  //servo (entre 0 y 180)
  joystickX = map(joystickX, 0, 1023, 45, 135);
  joystickY = map(joystickY, 0, 1023, 45, 135);
  joystickZ = map(joystickZ, 0, 1, 0, 180);   
 
  //definiendo el valor/posicion del servomotor
  servoMotorObjX.write(joystickX);
  servoMotorObjY.write(joystickY);
  servoMotorObjZ.write(joystickZ);
 
  //espera 20 milisegundos.
  delay(20);
}
```
 ...


----------



## Guill (Mar 5, 2017)

Disculpa para alimentar un servo motor que voltaje se necesita podria usar unas baterias doble AA como lo muestra tu animacion???


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 5, 2017)

El voltaje nominal es de 4,8V aunque la verdad los rangos no sabría cuales son, algunos dicen que de 3-7V, muchas veces se usan a 5V.


----------



## Dario (Mar 7, 2017)

Hola amigos, aqui les dejo la segunda parte de este interesante tutorial, espero que les sea de utilidad. saludosss


----------



## Dario (Jun 9, 2017)

Que tal amigos, hace un par de dias subi la tercera parte, aqui se las dejo. saludos a todos


----------



## Dario (Jul 5, 2018)

Hola gente, tanto tiempo.  aca les dejo la cuarta parte de este tutorial, saludos a todos!!!


----------



## vistroni (Jul 17, 2018)

Está muy bien explicado en todos los videos. Gracias por el aporte, Darío.


----------



## Dario (Ago 5, 2018)

Hola gente del foro, aqui esta la 5ta parte del tutorial animatronic. espero les guste y les sea de utilidad, saludos a todos!!!


----------



## phavlo (Sep 4, 2018)

exelente proyecto Dario, felicitaciones por el tiempo que le dedicas para hacerlo posible


----------



## Dario (Sep 7, 2018)

Muchas gracias compañero, es lo que mas me gusta y como dicen por ahi, sarna con gusto no pica jaja... un abrazo


----------

